# Look at what I got yesterday!!!



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Mamma let me buy a 28G Nano CF Quad :lol:

Well day 2 and it has cleared up wonderfully. I had to use regular tap water because RO is not available here and I cant afford the system yet. I will probably pay for that here soon I am sure. The SG is alittle high but I will add some fresh water this afternoon and hopefully that will bring it down. I have 7lbs of live Fiji rock, 25lbs of Live Sand and 7lbs of base rock. What do you think?? I tried doing ammonia, Nitrate test this morning and nothing is registering yet!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a nice setup. Are you running a protein skimmer or other form of filtration?


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Looks like a nice setup. Are you running a protein skimmer or other form of filtration?


No skimmer yet. It has the built in filtration in the back but the only thing I have in it is the carbon bag and the sponge. I wont be able to add a protein skimmer until the 10th of Feb because I am leaving tomorrow and ran out of time trying to find one. Do you think it will be ok for that long or should I put in the ceramic balls that came with the tank until I get back? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope I caught you before you leave today. Take out the sponge and keep out the bioballs. You do not want any biologically active filter media in the tank. If you have already left, no big deal, but i'd rather get out in front of this.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I hope I caught you before you leave today. Take out the sponge and keep out the bioballs. You do not want any biologically active filter media in the tank. If you have already left, no big deal, but i'd rather get out in front of this.


Pasfur, I will take it out. Can I run this with nothing in there for 10 days with no probs? I have the active carbon bag in there as well. Take it out? Thanks for your help and I will update when I get back. Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The live rock and sand are all you need until you start stocking this tank. The skimmer should be added in the near future. I would leave the activated carbon bag, and replace it every 2 to 4 weeks. This is an area, however, that many people take a different opinion on.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Wouldn't 14 pounds total of rock be a little on the light side for a 28 gallon?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

NC Frank said:


> Wouldn't 14 pounds total of rock be a little on the light side for a 28 gallon?


Generally, yes. But keep in mind weight is not a measure of size, it is a measure of density. If the rock is light weight and porous, as this appears to be, 14 pounds goes a long way. Just looking at that rock structure, if this were Key Largo rock it would be 20-25 pounds. That being said, i do think more structure to the reef would be beneficial. I'd add a bit more rock if it were my tank.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I am back and the Diatom bloom is in full effect...The tanks looks horrible but I know it is running its course. I also noticed a 5 legged white creature in one of the holes in the LR which is really cool. I have a few questions. I have alot of bubbles on the rock and some in the sand. Is this normal? Also I added 10 more pounds of LR today. Along with 4 hermits, 5 snails and a candy cane shrimp. I still can not find a skimmer for the tank. Any suggestions. As always thanks in advance.


----------

